

 How to Stay Productive, Even When the Power Goes Out - mdbennett
https://zapier.com/blog/2013/01/09/how-stay-productive-even-when-power-goes-out/

======
rikacomet
pretty rare in US/Europe to have powercut, almost the same tricks used
everyday in Asia/South America/Africa

just saying

~~~
mailarchis
+1 carry a 3G dongle in case you need Internet on your laptop during power
breakdowns.

